# Numb arms and legs



## Jjyaya (Feb 11, 2015)

I've gained some solid weight, about 14 pounds in the last 3-4 weeks and I find my arms and legs falling asleep very often. To the point were I wake up at night in pain. Also experiencing this pain during the day if I just prop my feet up for a couple minutes. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 11, 2015)

Jj, 14 lbs in 3 weeks is alot of  weight, what happens is rapid muscle growth and even mild growth of muscle tissue will "squeeze" if you will, the nerves.  When you lay down escpecailly on your sides those enlarged muscles pinch the nerve sheaths and cause "pins and needles" and even pain.  It takes months and months for nerve tissue to adjust and or grow.  The human body was never meant to be able to put on that kind of rapid muscle growth.  

I have been lifting for many years and even off gear I still get numbness. I have gotten so use to it I literally dont feel it anymore.  YES most if not all of us have numbness, right fella's?  Really nothing to worry about maybe strecth before bed and or take a couple anti inflamatories (advil, aleve).  good luck.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yep, my hands go numb alot when I lay down.  It started years ago and comes and goes.  It is just something I have grown accustomed too.


----------



## Jjyaya (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you for the replies genetleman! Glad to know its normal. I'll try stretching before bed as I need to stretch more anyway.


----------



## djpase (Feb 11, 2015)

well it depends on how bad the pain is also. i have carpal tunnel in both hands , and have had the surgery already. i was actually supposed to go back 2 days ago and have the surgery done agian but dont have the money ,and dont want to stop working out. but in the past before my 1st surgery it was soo bad that it would wake me up in the middle of the night .  both  arms from the hands to the shoulders so numb and my  hands would be locked up and i couldnt open them . it was excruciating and i would miss work because i couldnt even open my hands at all for about an hr at least. but it didnt start  that way. it started as a slight numbness and got worse. same with my leg numbness. eventually it turned out to be sciatica. so hopefully and most likely its what ranger jockey said, but just keep a good eye on it. you will know if its getting worse. i try to do opened grip just using palms when i can on chest and shoulder presses if i use the smith machine, and also notice the more i use the epileptic the more it hurts to the point where i cant even hold my phone for more then 10 seconds in each hand without having to switch hands. so moral of the story, you will know know if and when you its time to see a dr for it


----------



## Jjyaya (Feb 11, 2015)

I'll keep an eye on it man, thanks for the heads up I hope that doesn't happen. Sorry to hear you have to put up with that all the time.


----------



## djpase (Feb 11, 2015)

yeah me too for your sake. not nearly as bad as it was when it 1st hit before my surgery. if it was as bad i def would of figured out something to pay for the surgery, and not postponed it this time. i never knew damn carpal tunnel could even feel that painfull. im sure your ok, dont sweat it. believe me you will know when its time for concern.


----------



## Jjyaya (Feb 11, 2015)

thanks for the info man, if it gets any worse ill post up here. Maybe it's my shitty futon I sleep on. I hope that's the case haha


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 11, 2015)

Whats your bloodpressure is an important issue for this situation ..?


----------



## Jjyaya (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't really remember exactly but my medic said it was a little high when I was last in there 2 weeks ago. Again I don't remember what it was but he wasn't too worried about it.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 13, 2015)

Jjyaya said:


> I've gained some solid weight, about 14 pounds in the last 3-4 weeks and I find my arms and legs falling asleep very often. To the point were I wake up at night in pain. Also experiencing this pain during the day if I just prop my feet up for a couple minutes. Anyone else have this problem?




Sometime water retention can cause the symptoms.


----------



## vpiedu (Feb 13, 2015)

i cant make it through a meal without my hand going numb from holding a spoon or fork. its been like that for years.

VP


----------



## Jethro (Oct 26, 2020)

I know this is an old post but my arms get numb when I lie on my side as well.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 27, 2020)

Jethro said:


> I know this is an old post but my arms get numb when I lie on my side as well.



Very common and just a circulation issue. Although I would keep an eye on all health markers (especially blood pressure). When guys put on a lot of water retention it can happen as well. All added weight/water presses against the nerves. It's the same for many hgh usages who experience carpal tunnel syndrome in their hands and wrist.


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Oct 27, 2020)

Jjyaya said:


> I've gained some solid weight, about 14 pounds in the last 3-4 weeks and I find my arms and legs falling asleep very often. To the point were I wake up at night in pain. Also experiencing this pain during the day if I just prop my feet up for a couple minutes. Anyone else have this problem?




Same with me but it is a circulation issue and as it got worse last month I got edema and had high BP so get your BP levels checked just in case.

It happens still when Im driving. And Im planning on using HGH for the first time soon but not until I know for sure Im healthy and I go to the doc again on the 13th for a stress test and Im gonna mn=ention its still happening.

Back in the day I took a nitric oxide booster L-arginine AKG and Im wondering if that would help some as well. Any arginine, even the cheap non BBer kind at a local drug store or Walmart is said to help with circulation in some studies. Its worth looking into and I may get a bottle later


----------



## Jethro (Oct 28, 2020)

I sleep on my side mostly but just noticed started to notice the numbness recently. I pretty much have every condition which could be causing it. High blood pressure, poor circulation, bloated and holding water, I need to cut back on the Texas Pete hot sauce. I've been bathing my food in it all week. Its could be the high sodium.


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Oct 28, 2020)

Jethro said:


> I sleep on my side mostly but just noticed started to notice the numbness recently. I pretty much have every condition which could be causing it. High blood pressure, poor circulation, bloated and holding water, I need to cut back on the Texas Pete hot sauce. I've been bathing my food in it all week. Its could be the high sodium.




Yeah but Texas Petes slaps... very good hot sauce.

Do you check your BP regularly? My GFs mom gave me a monitor that works ok (CVS Brand) bc I had some bad Edema for a week last month or so ago and my gf finally talked me into going to the ER.

Im now on BO/diuretic combo med and have a stress test the 13th. Staying on TRT and I even upped my dose a little bc I wanted to see the stress being on would do to me.

Since taking the BP mediation I feel great and I was always a heavy sweater at work while bartending, even if its cold, but now I barely sweat.

IDK if its the diuretic or the BP meds bc I was on the diuretic (hydrochlorothizide) and sweating worse then the olmesartan was added (BP med) and I now dont have to bring an extra shirt or 2 with me to work...

Ive been eating cleaner since too so its maybe a good thing it all happened bc so far no damage has been found.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 29, 2020)

I haven't been checking my blood pressure. The doctor told me to keep an eye on it. I figured as long as I was eating clean and drinking plenty of water I should be ok. I take a half of an Aspirin every other day too. I went to the hospital for chest pains last year they told me it was a Heightial hernia combined with heartburn so when I over ate, I though it was my heart. I was angry and stressed out at that time, I've got that under control now. Being angry can also have negative side effects on blood pressure.


----------

